# Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte



## MaxFalkenstern (3. Mai 2011)

*Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte


----------



## AlienwareUser (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Mir fehlt die Total War Serie nen bisl...da hab ich gefühlt mein halbes Leben verloren


----------



## Vordack (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Portal  "Nur noch eine Kammer" Gosseidank gibt es nciht so viele Kammern^^

Ansonsten jedes MMORG, allen voran natürlich WOW. "Nur noch 10 Rattenärsche sammeln"


----------



## loelli (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Was ist mit Minecraft? Keine Story, keine Ziele, miese Grafik und trotzdem zocken es Millionen. Für mich fast das Spiel des Jahrhunderts, denn kein anderer Entwickler schafft es so billig davon zu kommen und über Nacht zum Millionär zu werden mit etwas, dass noch im Beta Stadium ist. I love it!


----------



## Darknomis806 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Total War hat echt nen großen suchtfaktor oder Call of Duty ( nur noch eine runde schatz^^)


----------



## TobiasHome (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Die Anno-Serie muss ganz klar in die Liste 
Bei Anno 1701 habe ich für die Zeit-Goldmedaille (also 100h Stunden Spielzeit) nicht allzu lange gebraucht


----------



## Solon25 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



> Sicherlich habt ihr auch den ein oder anderen Favoriten. Games, die euch wirklich fesselten und einige schlaflose Nächte bescherten. Nutzt die Kommentarfunktion.



Grad gemacht, _Half Life 2 Archivements_!
Hatte es im Januar durchgespielt und die Archivements nur so am Rande mitgenommen. Da man nach einmaligem durchspielen alle Gebiete laden kann, hab ich jetzt gezielt den Rest erledigt (z.B. Nur mit Gravity Gun durch Ravenholm, alle Lambda Lager finden usw.).

Es fehlten mir 9 Stück, die haben am Ende wegen suchen usw. 30,8 Std. gedauert. Alleine gestern die restlichen 5 Lambda Lager von 22:00 bis 3:00  Hatte mir extra ein Video angeschaut wo ich die finden kann und trotzdem hat's so lange gedauert. Alles in allem kann ich für mich behaupten HL² so viel intensiver erlebt zu haben, toll 

Es wartet EP-1 mit nur einem Schuß zu beenden (alle anderen Waffen sind erlaubt)


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



Solon25 schrieb:


> _Half Life 2 Archivements_!


 _Achievement _kommt von _to achieve_ (etwas erreichen) und hat nichts mit einem _A*r*chiv _zu tun.


----------



## Solon25 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



Worrel schrieb:


> Solon25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Half Life 2 Archivements_!
> ...


Ach hätte ich sie doch so benannt, wie sie in Steam stehen --> Errungenschaften


----------



## conaly (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Wo bleibt die Flight Simulator Reihe? 12 Stunden Flüge um den halben Globus in Realzeit, davo noch ein bis zwei Stunden Vorbereitung. Und das immer wieder auf großen Servern.


----------



## Flonzo (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

also F1 2010 und vorallem die Call of Duty Reihe find ich hätten auch rein gehört. Ich z.B. hab mir immer nen Ziel-Level für nen Tag gesetzt, habs dann erreicht und war dann am ende des Tages noch um 5 level höher  Und bei F1 2010 sind bei ein paar langen Rennwochenenden auch gleich 9 Stunden rum^^


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

und was ist mit der Heroes of might and magic reihe???
solch ein rundenbasierendes spiel hat immer nen extremen suchfaktor....weil "ein zug noch" usw^^


----------



## SupaGrowby (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Hab vorgestern um 22:47 endlich rang 50 bei bc2 erreicht... nach über 300 Stunden


----------



## gamain (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

In der Hearts of Iron Reihe verschwendet man auch ungemein zeit


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Minecraft fehlt da eindeutig. Schließlich hat das spiel nichtmal ein Ende. Es gibt auch kein Level das man irgendwann erreichen kann. Und die Welt ist quasi unendlich gross.


----------



## Veez (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

jep Minecraft fehlt eindeutig
"Ich bau das noch schnell fertig" usw :>


----------



## thoner79 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

*Trackmania *(Singleplayer); auf der Jagd nach den Medaillen vergisst man schon mal alles um sich herum und hört erst auf, wenn die Zeit unterboten ist.........   
Außerdem hat mich *Bejeweled 3* einiges an Zeit und Nerven gekostet. Aber die erreichten Abzeichen waren jede nervenaufreibende Stunde wert..........


----------



## LSDSteven (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Ich glaub Sommer 91 oder 92 als ich Civilization in den Händen hielte. 6 Wochen lang meine Sommerferien täglich ca. 12 Std durchgespielt 6 Wochen * 7 Tage * 10 Std. = 420 Std.  Und ich weiss nicht wie oft ich es dann nocht gespielt hatte. 

Oder als ich das erste mal Transport Tycoon spielte....   von Freitagsmorgens ca. 9 Uhr bis Sonntagabend 22 Uhr pausenlos durchgespielt ohne Schlaf, locker mal 61 Std. am Stück. Nur zur Toilette mal 5 min zwischendurch Rechner verlassen. Sonntag abends war ich dann danach mit nem Kumpel in einer Disco. Bin schon nach 30 min. dort drin im Stehen eingeschlafen. Hätte ich noch weiter vorm Rechner gesessen hätte ich vielleicht auch noch die dritte Nacht durchgespielt. 

Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Solitär, Minesweeper und Freecell.


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

so ganz fies ist grade wieder GTA
Da will man nur noch schnell das eine Auto aus der Liste in die Garage bringen, zack, wieder ne Stunde rum


----------



## Strachi (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

also ich vermisse noch minecraft und die Anno-reihe!


----------



## Avenger (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Boah, ich hasse sowas...nein eigentlich liebe ich es, aber ich hab meistens sooo viel für die Schule zu tun (gehabt) dieses Jahr, dass ich mich dann aufrege so lange gespielt zu haben xD


----------



## DonBarcal (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Mein seit einiger Zeit größter Zeitfresser ist Mass Effect (1&2). Irgendwie schlimm wenn man ständig das Gefühl hat noch nicht jede Dialogoption genutzt zu haben  

Aber wenn ich so zurückdenke waren es wohl vor allen die Gothic Reihe, Morrowind, Oblivion und Fallout 3 die öfters für eine gewisse Unausgeschlafenheit gesorgt haben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

am ehesten "süchtig" machen mich gute rollenspiele, z.b. Dragon Age, Fallout 3, The Witcher,Morrowind, Oblivion. ein nebenquest geht doch immer noch


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Da könnte man noch ArmA 2 samt Addons dazu nehmen. Alleine durch den Editor und die Möglichkeit eigene Missionen, Szenarien oder was auch immer zu basteln, kann man mit dem Spiel Jahre verbringen. Das ist ja, wenn man es genau sieht, schon ein richtiger Taktik-Shooter Baukasten. In dem Spiel wirds dadurch eigentlich nie langweilig.

Morrowind: Damit kann man auch Monate verbringen und es wird irgendwie nie langweilig.

Wo ich früher auch immer sehr viel Zeit verbracht hab, das waren diverse Fussballmanager wie Bundesliga Manager Professional, Championship Manager oder Anstoß 2 und 3. Ich finds heute noch schade, dass Anstoß nach Teil 3 so ein Murks wurde und es in den Sternen steht, ob da jemals ein Nachfolger kommen wird.

Dragon Age Origins: Allein durch die 6 "Einleitungsgeschichten" kann man es immer und immer wieder spielen.

Die alten Gothic Teile: Nach heutigen Verhältnissen Grafik stark veraltet, aber wenn man mal mit einem Spiel anfängt, dann kommt man kaum los, weil einen die ganze Spielwelt und Atmosphäre so fesselt.

Genauso auch die Spiele der Total War Reihe, die können einen auch ewig an den PC fesseln.


----------



## NaiBaF-ger (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

i kann mal miene top 10 in sachen dauerzocker auf zählen 

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Multiplayer 875h
Titan Quest Immortal Throne 	439	
Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne 	303
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer 	206	
Gothic III 		176
Borderlands 	173	
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion 		127
Fallout 3 	 		101
Gothic II 			74
Dragon Age: Origins 73		

un dass is nur ein kleiner teil


----------



## Zero399 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



thoner79 schrieb:


> *Trackmania *(Singleplayer); auf der Jagd nach den Medaillen vergisst am schon mal alles um sich herum und hört erst auf, wenn die Zeit unterboten ist.........
> Außerdem hat mich *Bejeweled 3* einiges an Zeit und Nerven gekostet. Aber die erreichten Abzeichen waren jede nervenaufreibende Stunde wert..........


Oh Mann Trackmania... Ich kannte damals gar kein anderes Spiel mehr  Freu mich schon auf den zweiten Teil.


----------



## birksebi (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Mir fehlt da noch Minecraft im Ranking...Nur noch ein Block...nur noch ein Block...


----------



## PsyMagician (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Was mich angeht: Fallou 3 /NV, TESLblivion, Stalker (Soc/CS/Cop), Siedler (Egal welches).


----------



## Cibox (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Was mir auf jeden Fall fehlt:
UFO: Enemy Unknown
Den ersten Teil hab ich damals über 1-2 Jahre gezockt und dann 10 Jahre später wieder damit angefangen. Imho sowieso eines der besten Spiele ever...


----------



## Michii17 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Meine Top: 10

World of Warcraft 	 4833h
Diablo II - Lord of Destruction 	 1438h
Aion 	1061h
Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne 	998h
Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures	901h	
StarCraft II 	654h
BattleForge 	613h
Counter-Strike 1.6 	595h
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Multiplayer Multiplayer 		532h
FIFA 10    487h


nachzulesen unter xFire 

Creativelneo


----------



## wipeout (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Also ohne Master of Orion 2 ist keine derartige Liste komplett.
Das Spiel wird im Oktober 15 Jaher alt und ist in seinem Segment immer noch unerreicht.


----------



## theNDY (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Ich vermisse hier Spiele wie Gothic (1+2), Elder Scrolls, Dragon Age oder auch Call of Duty ... die Titel haben in jedem Fall auch ein enormes Suchtpotential


----------



## Undeceived (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viele nachvollziehen können: 

Sehr hohes Suchtpotenzial: Der Arma 2-Editor.


----------



## demon-chan (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

WoW hat mir rund 12 Wochen meines Lebens genommen (1x 6 Wochen, 2x rund 3 Wochen). Nie wieder. Es war richtig schwer für mich aufzuhören. So etwas hatte ich noch nie gefühlt. Geschafft habe ich es, indem ich nach den ersten 6 Wochen meine ganzen Items verschenkt, die Charaktere gelöscht und den Account gesperrt habe. In den letzten Jahren habe ich bei 2 Addons testweise nochmal die 30 Tage Testversionen probegespielt aber das auch nur rund 3 Wochen lang und nur sehr sporadisch. Daher: nie wieder WoW oder andere MMORPGs für mich. 

Das nächste "Suchtspiel", dass ich spielen werde, ist Diablo III. Aber hier kann man glücklicherweise auch mal 1 Stunde spielen und trotzdem viel spielerischen Fortschritt machen. Daher seh ich da kein großes Gefahrenpotential für mich. Am liebsten hätte ich Diablo III für die PS3, die anzumachen um zu zocken stellt für mich immer noch einen größeren Aufwand (größere Überwindung) dar, als die exe-Datei des sowieso laufenden Laptops anzuschmeißen.


----------



## Afeckt84 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

also mit civ 5 hab ich ein paar stunden verbracht, mit dem 4. allerdings ....


----------



## Kleo (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Die Siedler II und III haben mich "damals" sehr lange beschäftigt. Da der Spielablauf ja extrem langsam ist (für heutige Verhältnisse), konnte eine Mission schonmal gut und gerne 4-5 Stunden dauern, ohne dass man es merkt. Aber das ist jetzt auch schon über 10 Jahre her. Danach kam dann der Online-Modus diverser Spiele, als Spielen über Internet für mich da noch etwas ganz Neues und Spektakuläres war. Mit Unreal Tournament und Starcraft hatte ich da wohl besonders viel Zeit verbracht.
Ebenfalls schon Jahre her: World of Warcraft habe ich auch mal eine Zeit lang gespielt und es hat recht viel Zeit gekostet. Allerdings muss ich in dem Fall sagen, dass es unterm Strich nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht hat, sondern eher anstrengend war wegen der ganzen Organisation und der zeitlichen Verbindlichkeit. Es wurde also recht schnell klar, dass Online-Rollenspiele absolut nichts für mich sind.

Generell hat für mich aber kein Spiel einen wirklich dauerhaften Suchtfaktor. Es kommt zwar vor, dass ich mich mal mit einem Titel sehr intensiv beschäftige, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit verliere ich dann meist wieder das Interesse und das auch sehr plötzlich. Dafür hole ich aber häufig ältere Spiele alle paar Jahre mal wieder raus und spiele sie wieder durch (was bei neueren leider nicht mehr der Fall ist: die spiele ich meist einmal durch und vergesse dann mehr oder weniger, dass es sie gibt).


----------



## godl1ke (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



Michii17 schrieb:


> Meine Top: 10
> 
> World of Warcraft 	 4833h
> Diablo II - Lord of Destruction 	 1438h
> ...



Also ich will ja kein Moralapostel sein, aber das ist doch extrem krank! 
Hast du in den letzten 10 Jahren überhaupt etwas anderes gemacht außer zocken? 

Ansonsten finde ich Heroes of M&M und die Civ Reihe(Außer Civ 5) sehr sucht-machend.


----------



## Xyarvius (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



godl1ke schrieb:


> Michii17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meine Top: 10
> ...


Soetwas IST krank, rein mathematisch betrachtet hat er allein mit seinen Top 10  501 Tage (!) allein mit zocken verbracht (also 24/7). 1 1/3 Jahre NUR zocken. Wenn du irgendwann auf dem Sterbebett liegst und auf dein Leben und deine Jugend zurückblicken wirst siehst du nichts ... als ein paar verschwommenen Bildern von ein Lvl 85 Dunkelelfen und einem Terroristen mit ner Kalasch. Klasse, wenn man erst in dem Moment erkennt, dass das alles sinnlos war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



Xyarvius schrieb:


> godl1ke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Michii17 schrieb:
> ...


Wenn man danach geht, dann müsste man sich ja gleich erschießen, weil im Grunde alles im Leben sinnlos ist. Egal was du tust oder nicht tust, irgendwann bist du eh tot und dann ist eh alles egal. Wenn man danach geht, ist eigentlich das ganze Leben reine Zeitverschwendung und nur Vorbereitung auf den Tod   
Und was jemand in seiner Freizeit macht, bleibt jedem doch selbst überlassen. Und Hobby hat auch was mit Leidenschaft zu tun, ist etwas was man gerne tut und in das man auch gerne viel Zeit investiert.
Es gibt mittlerweile auch immer mehr Menschen, die z.b. keinerlei fern mehr schauen, sondern in der Zeit lieber zocken.


----------



## LuciusAponius (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Blöde Frage, was verursacht die Waffe wo der Typ in Battlefield BC2 in der hand hat? Ist das ne normale Pistole oder was hat die für nen Feature?


----------



## Mathragor (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Tracer Dart. Damit trifft die Panzerfaust leichter ein Fahrzeug, wenn man das Fahrzeug damit getroffen hat. Wie ein Peilsender quasi.


----------



## Xyarvius (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Xyarvius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > godl1ke schrieb:
> ...


   Man wird ja wohl noch philosophisch sein dürfen. Und aus meiner Perspektive ist der Computer, so sehr ich ihn mag

a) ein Zeitfresser, guter Wille Hip oder Hop und
b) nunmal das sinnloseste Hobby was man sich suchen kann weil
 -> ungesund
 -> unsozial (RL! - und auch nicht asozial gemeint)
 -> unmoralisch (Gewalt ist nur eine Facette)
 -> teuer (wenn man nicht zu einem Verbrecher mutieren will
 -> zeitaufwendig (Sucht?)
 -> und, und, und

Meiner Meinung nach, sind Kontakt mit Menschen, Sport und Natur, Arbeit, Familie, usw. Dinge, die wirklich zählen.

Und du kannst mir nicht erzählen dass über 4000 h WoW noch was mit Leidenschaft zu tun hat. Wozu sonst steht in der Überschrift  "Vorsicht: Suchtgefahr"

Wenn man anhand der oben gennanten Gesichtspunkte den PC mit einer beliebigen Droge vergleicht bleiben nicht viele Unterschiede.

Dazu noch einen kleinen Film:

http://www.arte.tv/de/Die-Welt-verstehen/Cut-Up/Cut-Up--Die-Maschinen/3629838.html#0

Mein Fazit: Zocken schön und gut, aber mann kann es echt übertreiben und die Prioritäten aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## majorjk1992 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Minecraft fehlt


----------



## Neonscout (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Auch wenn es vorwiegend ein Konsolentitel ist:

Final Fantasy, besonders Teil 7 und 8 und mit Abstrichen 9!


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



Xyarvius schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Xyarvius schrieb:
> ...


Es hat eben jeder andere Prioritäten. Und darüber, was nun normal ist oder nicht, könnte man wohl ewig philosphieren. Der eine geht eben gerne am Wochenende weg und kippt sich mit Bier voll. Ein anderer wiederum will lieber seine Ruhe haben und ungestört was zocken. Jeder sieht das anders und jeder soll das eben so machen, wie er glücklich ist. Deswegen verurteile ich aber niemanden


----------



## demon-chan (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

World of Warcraft 	 4833h? Das ist echt krank.

WoW gibt es jetzt rund 7 1/2 Jahre (Ende 2004 erschienen). 7,5 Jahre entsprechen 2730 Tage bzw. 65.520 Stunden. 4833 Stunden entsprechen also rund 7% deiner Zeit der letzten 7 1/2 Jahre. Und das ist nur WoW. Deine anderen Spiele kommen noch dazu. Ohne Accountsharing hätte ich das nie für möglich gehalten. Du brauchst echt Hilfe, oder Freunde


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



demon-chan schrieb:


> World of Warcraft 	 4833h? Das ist echt krank.
> 
> WoW gibt es jetzt rund 7 1/2 Jahre (Ende 2004 erschienen). 7,5 Jahre entsprechen 2730 Tage bzw. 65.520 Stunden. 4833 Stunden entsprechen also rund 7% deiner Zeit der letzten 7 1/2 Jahre. Und das ist nur WoW. Deine anderen Spiele kommen noch dazu. Ohne Accountsharing hätte ich das nie für möglich gehalten. Du brauchst echt Hilfe, oder Freunde


Ein Tag hat doch 24 Stunden, da geht doch viel.
Nehmen wir nur mal einen gewöhnlichen Menschen.

24 Stunden ein Tag, da bleiben:

9 Stunden Arbeiten/ Schule oder was auch immer.
8 Stunden schlafen
1-2 Stunden einkaufen gehen, Freunde treffen etc.

Da bleiben doch dann jeden Tag noch 5-6 Stunden übrig, in denen er zocken kann oder sonstwas.


----------



## Giggelidu (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

TF2 anyone? ;D


----------



## rider210 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

ich wunder mich warum noch keiner STARCRAFT II gennant hat?!
dieses spiel wird so unglaublich viel gespielt.
vorallem da wo esport einen riesen stellenwert hat.
vorallem im asiatischen raum gibt es doch leute die das teilweise 18 stunden am tag spielen.
ich erinnere mich daran hier mal einen artikel gelesen zu haben wo drin stand das ab 12 uhr das zocken in korea verboten sei. und als bild gabs da "natürlich" starcraft II

eig hat alles suchtfaktor was von blizzard kommt
starcraft is nach wow eindeutig das spiel was am meisten gesuchtet wird


----------



## rider210 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



demon-chan schrieb:


> World of Warcraft 	 4833h? Das ist echt krank.
> 
> WoW gibt es jetzt rund 7 1/2 Jahre (Ende 2004 erschienen). 7,5 Jahre entsprechen 2730 Tage bzw. 65.520 Stunden. 4833 Stunden entsprechen also rund 7% deiner Zeit der letzten 7 1/2 Jahre. Und das ist nur WoW. Deine anderen Spiele kommen noch dazu. Ohne Accountsharing hätte ich das nie für möglich gehalten. Du brauchst echt Hilfe, oder Freunde


nen kollege hat übrigens 6k h wow geschafft. sieht man in seinem xfire profil. und das war nur die zeiit wo er xfire angehabt hat. er benutzt xfire seit ca 1 jahr nichtmehr. kannst dir ja vorstellen was da zusammengekommen is Oo. ich tipp mal auf 10000 stunden


----------



## JillValentine21 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Gleich mal vorweg ich bin und war niemals süchtig nach Spielen und Spiele wie WoW interessieren mich so oder so nicht aber es gibt doch Spiele die mich doch schon ein wenig gefesselt haben.. Noch kurz zur Info ich spiele nicht online alleine schon wegen den ganzen Cheatern das ist mir zu blöd. Ich zähle jetz mal paar Spiele auf die ich ab und zu noch mal so spiele.

Fallout New Vegas
Crysis 2 (keinesfalls online)
Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (gerne auch mal online Terroristenjagt)
Mass Effect 2
Saints Row 2 (warte schon auf den dritten Teil^^)
Vampires the masquerade bloodlines (war eines der BESTEN Spiele)
Assassins Creed Brotherhood (Auch online macht es spaß)

So das waren nun ein Paar meine liebsten Spiele.

Aber bei mir ist eines ganz klar das reale Leben geht bei mir immer vor  denn Spiele kann man in die Ecke stellen und ignorieren doch wahre Freunde wenden sich sehr schnell ab wenn die Freundschaft nicht gepflegt wird


----------



## JillValentine21 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Xyarvius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow_Man schrieb:
> ...


 Ja da gebe ich dir schon Recht wenn ich mal was dazu sagen darf also soviele Stunden vor WoW zu hängen und dann auch noch Drogen nehmen (hört auf ich weiß das 50% der Spieler völlig bekifft vor WoW sitzen) das finde ich doch schon recht krank um es direkt zu sagen. Wie viele Familien sind schon wegen alleine diesem Spiel schon zerbrochen? Wie viele haben sich selber total kaputt gemacht und alles verloren eben durch dieses Spiel.  

Ich nenne euch nun EIN Beispiel: Ein Bekannter von mir ist jetzt 35 Jahre alt bevor WoW da war hatte er eine Familie, Haus, Job, Auto etc.. mittlerweile hat er gar nichts mehr außer einen völlig versauten Rücken, starke Schmerzen.. Er ist hoch verschuldet und hoffnungslos Abhängig und fast dauer bekifft.

Ich weiß das ist ein heftiges Beispiel und ich will keinesfalls was schlecht reden sonder nur die Wahrheit sagen auch wenn es hart ist.

Aber zum Thema PC also in der heutigen Zeit ist ein PC einfach super ich kann mit einem Gerät alles machen was ich möchte, ich nutze ihn für musik, filme, surfen, oder manchmal zum spielen, aber auch für informationen oder für die arbeit..
Es ist nicht der PC der schlecht ist sondern die Einstellung vieler Menschen ist es.

Genau wie in einer Diktatur.. Nicht der der Führt ist das Schwein, sondern die die folgen


----------



## gothicer2005 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Minecraft und supreme commander fehlen  noch^^.


----------



## ZloUmOE (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Und Heroes of Might and Magic 3 & 5! und Civ4 und Civ2!


----------



## ruef (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



Michii17 schrieb:


> Meine Top: 10
> 
> World of Warcraft 	 4833h
> Diablo II - Lord of Destruction 	 1438h
> ...


   omfg!!! und ich find' schon meine 170h TF2 übertrieben.  

Mein Nr. 1 Zeitfresser: Baldurs Gate 2


----------



## Fetzencommander (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Mein Rekord liegt bei L4D2 mit 550Std, seit   11.08.2010 lass ich xFire mitlaufen und bin nun bei 758 Spielstunden. 

Immerhin versuche ich das RL nicht zu vernachlässigen, jedes WE ist fortgehen pflicht auch wenn ich gedanklich teilweise wieder vorm PC sitze, mit nem kalten Bier und einer Runde L4D2 pcw.. Schade ihrgenwann werde ich bereuen wie ich mit meinen jungen Jahren umgegangen bin.


----------



## excitusz (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Ich habe bei World of Warcraft bei meinem ersten Char über 350 Played ( TAGE)
die restlichen chars weg gelassen, den zweiten Hauptchar hatte ich nochmal über 30 Tage Tage, das war zu Wrath Zeiten, bei Cataclysm weis ich nicht, hab aber jetze aufgehört, is mir langweilig geworden und nach 6 Jahren WoW will ich etwas haben was neulinge nicht haben und das gibzt Blizzard einem dort nicht, man fängt mit jedem Adddon von vorne an.

PS: Ich habe während der WoW Zeit meine Ausbildung abgeschlossen, Führerschein gemacht, bin ausgezogen und Arbeite seid meinem Gesellenbrief, naja 1 Jahr Arbeitslosigkeit hatte ich mir natürlich gegönnt 

Ich sehe für meinen Teil in WoW eine wertvolle erfahrung, sofern man in Raidgilden ist und entsprechende Aufgaben übenimmt, hat mir sogar im Beruf sehr viel geholfen.

Heute find ich irgendwie jedes Online RPF langweilig, bin wohl entgültig Satt, entweder es kommt was völlig neues und damitm eine ich nicht Rift oder Tera, oder es wird nie mehr leider von mir, sowas gespielt.


----------



## excitusz (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Hab ma kurz gerechnet, bei ca 400 Played Tagen mit allen chars, bestimmt mehr Tage aber ich habe ja irgendwann mal net mehr gezählt , habe ich ca:
400*24 =9600 Stunden 
9600/ (ca) 5 Jahre (1780) = 5,5 Stunden.
Also habe ich jeden tag im schnitt 5,5 Stunden WoW Gespielt, 5 Jahre Lang xD
Ok zugegegben manchmal im ersten jahr habe ich auch nachts den PC angelassen und bin ab und zu aufgestanden um mal ins AH zu schauen^^ oder hab auch so angelassen wenn ich ausser Haus war.

Das einzige was ich als Negativen Punkt sagen kann ist, man hat in dieser Zeit keine Zeit für ne feste Freundin, aber da ich eh niemals der Typ dafür war, bereue ich nichts aus der zeit


----------



## excitusz (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Man kann nur etwas bereuen wenn man es sich schlecht Reden lässt , den im Grunde tut man immer nur das was einem gefällt und im Nachhinein dieses zu bereuen sehe ich als fehler an, da man nunmal in der Zeit seine Muse getan hat, oder von mir aus Spass hatte und da ich nicht bei Menschen an einen eigenen Willen glaube (Bin realist und ein Brights(Atheist)) sondern daran das auf jede Ursache eine entsprechende Reaktion folgt, also wie auf dem Billiard Tisch, nur bei uns mit Teilchen/QUarks und Atomen, finde ich das es eine Illusion ist, das man etwas bereuen will, den im Grunde währe es so gekommen wie es hätte kommen müssen. Also sollte man das beste daraus machen.


----------



## LorD-AcE (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Anno vergessen, bei den Anno-Teilen kam es bei mir immer wieder vor, dass ich angefangen habe und schwups die wups wars Nachts 2 Uhr. Denn man will immer noch eben dies und eben das erledigen, so dass man einfach keine Ende findet. Mich wundert es doch stark, dass es hier in der Bildgalerie nicht auftaucht.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Platz 1: Anstoß 3: ca. 500 Std.
Platz 2: Gothic 2: ca. 300 Std.
Platz 3: Baldur´s Gate 2: ca. 300 Std.
Platz 4: Anstoß 2: ca. 200 Std.
Platz 5: Panzer General: ca. 200 Std.
Platz 6: Civ 3: ca. 180 Std.


----------



## mab72 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Ich muss zugeben...ich bin auch süchtig, nach gta4.
In der regel bin ich mindestens einmal die woche in liberty city unterwegs!
Hoffentlich wird das was mich in gta4 begeistert die shows, die freunde, die vielen möglichkeiten, nicht in gta5 entfernt!
Hoffentlich werden die möglichkeiten erweitert...auch wenn das bedeutet das ich vor dem monitor verhunger oder verdurste!
(scheiss sucht...MEEEHR)


----------



## Ramrod79 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Meiner Meinung nach fehlt in der Liste Command&Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars + Kanes Rache.


----------



## Kleo (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ich dir schon Recht wenn ich mal was dazu sagen darf also soviele Stunden vor WoW zu hängen und dann auch noch Drogen nehmen (hört auf ich weiß das 50% der Spieler völlig bekifft vor WoW sitzen) das finde ich doch schon recht krank um es direkt zu sagen. Wie viele Familien sind schon wegen alleine diesem Spiel schon zerbrochen? Wie viele haben sich selber total kaputt gemacht und alles verloren eben durch dieses Spiel.
> 
> Ich nenne euch nun EIN Beispiel: Ein Bekannter von mir ist jetzt 35 Jahre alt bevor WoW da war hatte er eine Familie, Haus, Job, Auto etc.. mittlerweile hat er gar nichts mehr außer einen völlig versauten Rücken, starke Schmerzen.. Er ist hoch verschuldet und hoffnungslos Abhängig und fast dauer bekifft.


Naja, das ist schon ein recht extremer Fall und es tut mir auch sehr leid für die genannte Person, aber ich denke sowas gibt es in fast jedem Beschäftigungsbereich irgendwo. Meine World-of-Warcraft-Zeit liegt nun schon eine ganze Weile zurück und war auch vergleichsweise moderat (Online-Rollenspiele sind einfach auf Dauer nichts für mich), aber in meiner Gilde waren eigentlich fast nur Menschen mit einem geregelten Leben. Mindestens die Hälfte waren Studenten oder zumindest Leute mit Abitur, der Rest zumeist berufstätig. Viele trafen sich auch regelmäßig im echten Leben. Klar gab es auch mal den ein oder anderen Problemfall. Also auch mal jemand, der wegen des Spiels seinen Job verloren oder sein Studium unterbrochen hat. Aber auch da war es so, dass sich das letztendlich schon im Vorfeld ankündigte, also die Probleme schon vorher da waren, und World Of Warcraft nur den letzten Anstoß in den "Abgrund" gab.
Nun kommt es sicherlich drauf an, auf welchem Niveau man spielt. In irgendwelchen Hardcore-Gilden sieht das Ganze vielleicht anders aus, aber das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass der größte Teil der Spieler ein halbwegs gesundes Leben führt. In Online-Rollenspielen kommen Problemfälle vielleicht einfach eher ans Licht, weil man mehr miteinander kommuniziert. Dadurch wirkt es dann so, als hätten Online-Rollenspiele ein besonders großes Suchtpotenzial. In Strategiespielen kann es genauso sein, dass jemand 24/7 spielt, aber es bekommt niemand was davon mit, weil der Spieler wortlos per Zufalls- oder Matchmakingsystem von einer Runde in die nächste geschickt wird und zu niemandem einen längeren Kontakt aufbaut.

Letztendlich weiß man nie, welchen Wert eine Erfahrung später mal im Leben haben kann. Natürlich wünsche ich es niemandem, in Spielsucht zu verfallen. Und wenn man erste Anzeichen an sich oder einer anderen Person erkennt, ist es wichtig, Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Aber manchmal kann eine eher miese Lebensphase auch langfristig dazu führen, dass man erst richtig begreift, was einem im Leben wirklich wichtig ist.


----------



## 55pac (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Was ist mit Minecraft?  Ich finde das gehört da noch rein.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Minecraft gehört in der Tat rein, und Sims raus! WoW hatte ich übrigens 3 Monate und habs nur ca. einmal pro Woche gezockt, weils einfach verdammt langweilig ist! Verstehe nicht, wie Leute ihr Leben für so nen Scheiß wegwerfen können...


----------



## zwieblkopf (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

diabloooooo2!!
man bin ich froh, dass ich von dem spiel weggekommen bin^. nach 7-8 jahren suchteln tut es echt gut! und die freude auf diablo 3 wird immer größer^^


----------



## watie (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Xyarvius schrieb:
> ...


also erstmal wer h als tage interpretiert sollte wohl eher nochmal zur schule gehen
ausserdem was weint ihr rum hat er gesagt in welchem zeitraum?nein!
ausserdem können manche leute in onlinespielen sicher mehr soziale kontakte knüpfen als sonst
desweiteren wer hier pc spiele als generell asozial darstellt und absolut unnötig ist  wohl im falschen forum... ka ob die csu schon ne hp hat aber da gehörts du eher hin....
achso und das 50% der wow zocker drogen süchtig sind ist auch lächerlich kanst du das beweisen? ich könnte auch sagen das 50% der erfolgreichen menschen koksen und prostituierte f***** (siehe charlie sheen und michel friedmann)... mache ich aber nicht und selbst wenn ist mir doch egal
achja und an die poser mit ihren paar hundert stunden irgendwelche offline games ein echter zocker hat die bei cs oder wow in TAGEN und dann gilt er als casual.....^^
so zu mir ich zocke fast gar nicht mehr also < 2 stunden die woche egal was und auch kein wow mehr
und wer rechtschraibfehlaaa findet darf sie sich in den a****** schieben


----------



## Eddy2004 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Also ich bin ja eher ein "Gelegenheitzocker", aber wenn mir ein Spiel richtig gut gefällt, hock ich auch stundenlang vorm PC

Bei diesem Games kamen häufiger schlaflose Nächte vor:

Dark Project 2
Splinter Cell
Need for Speed Most Wanted
NHL 2002 (unfassbar geil gemacht, danach kam EA nie mehr an so eine Qualität ran)


----------



## protek (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Ich finde Spiele die einem wirklich "süchtig" machen toll  Solange man nicht sein RL total vernachlässigt, Schule/Arbeit/Freunde usw ist es doch nicht weiter schlimm. Ich sags jetzt einmal so: Wo ist der Unterschied ob jetzt jemand Modellflugzeuge baut --> braucht auch sehr viel Zeit und soziale Kontakte nur selten bei Treffen oder so... oder WoW/AoC/Aion/Rift spielt und dabei noch Chatten kann/Teamspeak was auch immer und halt seinem Hobby nachgeht? 
Süchtig kann man von allem werden und lieber ein Spiel als irgendwelche Drogen/Alkohol  Hier wurden Familien angesprochen die zerbrochen sind.. wären sie auch so... wenn nicht durch die Spielesucht dann halt durch etwas anderes, weil die Beziehung einem anscheinend sowieso nicht das geben konnte was man selber wollte. Jeder der hier mit irgendwelchen moralischen Sprüchen kommt: Probiert nicht immer anderen eure Weisheiten einzutrichtern  hat doch jeder eine Eigenverantwortung und schlussendlich hört man eh nur auf sich selbst ob man jetzt viel oder wenig spielt


----------



## godl1ke (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*



watie schrieb:


> also erstmal wer h als tage interpretiert sollte wohl eher nochmal zur schule gehen
> ausserdem was weint ihr rum hat er gesagt in welchem zeitraum?nein!
> ausserdem können manche leute in onlinespielen sicher mehr soziale kontakte knüpfen als sonst
> desweiteren wer hier pc spiele als generell asozial darstellt und absolut unnötig ist  wohl im falschen forum... ka ob die csu schon ne hp hat aber da gehörts du eher hin....
> ...


Wow das ist doch mal ein rage Post. 
In Onlinespielen mehr soziale Kontakte knüpfen also sonst? Kommt drauf an, wen du mit jemandem chatten als sozialer Kontakt ansiehst. 

Und es stimmt, jeder soll machen was er will. Aber jeder der seine gesamte Jugend mit Computerspielen verbracht hat wird es früher oder später bereuen.


----------



## Platin-Ice-Red (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

also an was ich bis jetzt die meiste zeit meines lebens rein gehangen habe und heute noch tue sind Gothic 1 und 2 (ohne erweiterung) 

aber auch battlefield 2 obwohl das vom heutigen standpunkt aus zeitverschwendung war wegen den aiming fehlern


----------



## JamesMark (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Ich zitiere es nochmal: http://www.arte.tv/de/Die-Welt-verstehen/Cut-Up/Cut-Up--Die-Maschinen/3629838.html

Danke nochmal an unten für das Video.
Erlich gesagt findet man sich ziemlich krass wieder in diesem Video. Ich bin zwar in einer Ausbildung, habe viele Freunde, mache 5 mal die Woche Sport, aber es treffen praktisch 80-90% der Punkte zu, die angesprochen werden.

Was für eine Zeitverschwendung eigentlich.

Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist eigentlich dieses Wohlseingefühl, wenn man nach einem stressigen Tag endlich vor der Kiste sitzt und die Zeit vergeht und man danach völlig entspannt schlafen geht.

Gruselig oder?


----------



## JamesMark (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Wohlgemerkt habe ich auch manchmal das Gefühl, wenn man einmal eben 7 Stunden durchgezockt hat und danach einfach dieses "Man-war-das-eigentlich-sinnlos"-gefühl hat...


----------



## Blacky89 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

Was ganz klar einen Platz unter den Top5 "verdient" hat, ist die ANNO Reihe.
Vor allem 1602, wie schnell es da im RL Tag/Nachtwechsel gab oO


----------



## Wolton (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Vorsichtig, Suchtgefahr: Die größten Zeitfresser der Spielegeschichte*

In der nächsten Reihe sollte "Minecraft" mit aufgenommen werden!!

zum Thema Borderlands: Wird das noch gespielt? Ich habe das Basis Spiel und wenn ich online spiele suche finde kaum was.


----------



## dirk45 (18. August 2011)

Hier fehlen ganz klar Solitär, Minesweeper, Tetris und von den neuen Sachen die Bejeweled Spiele. Wenn ich sehe, was mich Bejeweled Blitz auf Google+ wieder für Stunden kostet


----------



## pkroos (18. August 2011)

bei nicht-pc-spielen wäre die "monster hunter" reihe definitiv auf platz eins
ich hatte bei einem spielstand 500 stunden zeit verbracht xD


----------



## Zauma (18. August 2011)

Master of Orion 2 würde ich noch nennen. Seit ich das im alten Spieleschrank meines Vaters gefunden und unter DOSBox installiert habe, habe ich mir schon so manche Nacht um die Ohren gehauen, um die Galaxis zu erobern.


----------



## YJeeper (18. August 2011)

World of Tanks ist auch GANZ oben mit dabei....... nur noch ebend eine Schlacht schlagen, für die neue Kanone un die die neuen Ketten und dann sind auch wieder genug Credits zusammen für den nächsten Pnazer, der muss ja gleich angespielt werden......


----------



## Veez (18. August 2011)

also Portal 2 empfand ich jetzt nicht wirklich als zeitfressend
Dafür hat man die Story und den Coop Modus zu schnell durch


----------



## varonn (18. August 2011)

ihr habt mount and blade vergessen  da zockt mann auch lange dran wenn mann alles in ruhe spielt 
und oblivion habt ihr auch vergessen wenn mann davon alle oblivion teile zockt  hängt mann da lange dran


----------



## KamikazeReh (18. August 2011)

Jagged Alliance 2 ? :o)


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (18. August 2011)

warum wird eigentlich bei sowas immer die X-Reihe vergessen?
ich habe STUNDEN und Tage vor diesem Spiel verbracht, und tu es immer noch. Für mich ist der Suchtfaktor extrem hoch


----------



## L0wki (18. August 2011)

Oha da fehlen aber noch eine Menge Zeitfresser 
als da wären:
Ultima 7 (Seinerzeit ein Revolutionärer Mix aus Adventure und RPG der viele Stunden gefressen hat.)
Wizardry 7 (allein das Game einmal durchzuspielen dauern schon über 100 Stunden und das Spiel hat 7 potentielle Enden  )
Baldurs Gate (Asche über euer Haupt das das fehlt mit Big World Modifikation kommt das Monsterspiel auf locker 1000 Spielstunden will man alles sehen mit einem Char wohlgemerkt)
Spaceempires (kann die Stunden gar nicht zählen die ich mit den einzelnen Teilen der Serie verbracht habe)
Popolus ^^
Everquest 1 & 2
Ultima Online
Battle Isle 1-5
Panzer General Reihe
Railroad Tycoonreihe
Pirates

soo mehr Zeitfresser fallen mir spontan erstmal nicht rein.


----------



## Zagget (18. August 2011)

Die gesamte Gothic-Reihe und Risen sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Zeitfresser ( Arcania ausgenommen ! )


----------



## JPKocher (18. August 2011)

Grösster Zeitfresser meines bisherigen Lebens: *Sim City 4*. Über Jahre habe ich an meiner Stadt gebastelt.


----------



## moeykaner (18. August 2011)

Na Portal 2 finde ich das genaue Gegenteil. Das Spiel ist wirklich ganz gut....ich persönliche finde den Koop Modus viel zu kurz und im Singleplayer und Koopmodus waren die Rätsel alle zu leicht. Ich hoffe bei Portal 3 legen die mal ne ordentlich Schwierigkeitsstufe und viel mehr Koopspielzeit (am besten einen Mapeditior) drauf.


----------



## Famer555 (18. August 2011)

1. CODMW2 ca. 800 Std. laut Statistik im Game, wobei ich glaube das die verbrachte Zeit in der Lobby mit angerechnet wird und somit die reine Spielzeit geringer ausfällt.
2. BFBC2 ca. 600 Std. 
3. CODMW1 ca. 500 Std.

und ich habe einen Vollzeitjob (45 Std. die Woche), gehe 2 - 3 mal zum Training ca. 1,5 Std. pro Einheit, am Wochenende mit Kumpels abhängen und Discobesuche etc. sind auch dabei und man mag es gar nicht glauben eine Freundin habe ich auch noch 

Es lässt sich alles wunderbar kombinieren, allerdings finde ich über 4000 Std. für ein Spiel
schon etwas krass, egal über welchen Zeitraum...


----------



## Wildrazor09 (18. August 2011)

Also mein Zeitfresser Nummer eins war natürlich World of Warcraft 
Danach wohl Warcraft 3 da ich es auch schon seeehr lange Spiele.
Starcraft 2.
Und Minecraft habe ich auch ne Menge Zeit investiert.
ansonsten habe ich an Spielen wie CoD nie mehr als 10 Zeitstunden verbracht.


----------



## FPS-Freak (18. August 2011)

Ich vermisse hier irgendwie Team Fortress 2. Hab damit seit Release schon fast 1200 Stunden verbracht und kenne einige die es noch viel exzessiver zocken.


----------



## MICHI123 (18. August 2011)

Haha geil, Iceytower ist dabei, ich werd verrückt  zocke das jeden Tag =D


----------



## Kashia02 (18. August 2011)

Heroes of Might and Magic 3 fehlt... welcher HoMM-Spieler kennt das Gefühl nicht "mal eben schnell" eine zufällige 8 Spielermap auf XL mit Untergrund zu spielen und merkt danach erst durch einen Blick auf die Uhr dass es nicht "noch" sondern "schon wieder" hell draussen ist...


----------



## kamelle (21. Januar 2012)

Definitiv Counterstrike... wenn ich da an meine aktive Zeit zurück denke. Tägliches Training, Tatiken vorbereiten, dann die Trainingsmatches, die Ligaspiele, die Cups... da ging bei mir damals wahnsinnig viel Zeit drauf.
Ich möchte die Zeit zwar nicht missen - meine damaligen Teamkollegen sind auch heute noch Freunde - aber im Nachhinein hätte ich die Zeit vermutlich sehr viel sinnvoller nutzen können


----------



## DrProof (21. Januar 2012)

Hm seh nur zwei Zeitfresser und das sind Civ und WoW...
der Rest ist jetzt nicht so der Uhrkiller... weil du es kurz anmachst und es sich dann schon lohnt...


----------



## REAG (21. Januar 2012)

Das Spiel mit dem ich am meisten Zeit verbracht habe ist Guildwars.
Immerhin 900 Spielstunden habe ich hinter mir.
In letzter Zeit wird es auch wieder häufiger gespielt, da man sich Belohnungen für GW 2 erarbeiten kann ...


----------



## d00mfreak (21. Januar 2012)

excitusz schrieb:


> Man kann nur etwas bereuen wenn man es sich schlecht Reden lässt ,


 
Naja, du hast 5 Jahre lang jeden Tag 5,5 Stunden in ein Hobby "verschwendet", das abseits des Spaßes (oder der Suchtbefriedigung) praktisch null Wert hat. Weder hilft es für den Beruf, noch dürfte es irgendeine deiner Fähigkeiten in irgendeiner Weise signifikant verbessern. Ansonsten hätten wir wohl alle ein MMO im Lebenslauf. Und nachdem du das Spiel aufgegeben hast, oder die Server abgeschalten werden, werden deine "Fortschritte" gänzlich verschwunden sein, als hättest du es nie gespielt.

Auf gut deutsch: du hast 5 Jahre lang jeden Tag 5,5 Stunden weggeworfen. Was in gewissen Maßen noch als Spaß und Freizeitbeschäftigung durchgehen würde, ist bei dir komplett aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Ich bin geneigt Mitleid zu haben, und du solltest dein  Leben auf die Reihe kriegen. Da hilft auch das Gelabere über die Determiniertheit des Lebens nix, zumal es seit der Quantenmechanik alles andere als gesichert ist, dass das Leben schlicht dem Kausalitätsprinzip (und hier nochmal Heisenberg) folgt.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich spiele selber gern und viel, aber sich 9600h WoW schön reden zu wollen, indem man sagt, man solle sie sich nicht madig reden lassen, sry...


----------



## CynamiteFan (21. Januar 2012)

Heroes of Might and Magic 3 ist doch dabei! Und der Artikel ist jawohl mal uralt warum wurde der wieder ausgegraben? Faulheit?


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2012)

öhm
dann sag mal was mir das bringt wenn ich so was wie Astronomie im Lebenslauf stehen habe und mich für die Stelle als Cutter bewerbe?
Außer das man sich im Kalten die Nächte um die Ohren schlägt um einen Blick auf den Orionnebel zu erhaschen oder den Perseiden-Meteroidenschauer hat das eigentlich genau den Nützlichkeitsfaktor von -2
Wobei man bei einem MMORPG immerhin seine Socialskills vorran bringen kann und so mal abgesehen von den Zeiten schreibt man doch eher Astronomie rein um schlauer zu wirken als wie ein Spiel wo von die meisten wohl eher ein schlechtes Bild haben
Ich will das übermäßige Zocken nicht schöner reden als es ist, aber man sollte die Gesamtheit im Blick behalten


----------



## Steppenheld (21. Januar 2012)

Leute, ich verstehe gar nicht warum ihr euch hier so streitet, wir sind doch alle gamer  9000 Stunden wow ist nicht unbedingt schlimmer als sich jedes Wochenende ins Krankenhaus zu saufen, ich fände das sogar besser!
Lasst doch jedem sein Hobby, ich zock auch mal lieber am Abend als jedes Wochenende 2 mal fortzugehen.

Edit & btt:
Mein rekord waren 200 stunden auf der pkm smaragd über einen zeitraum von 2 jahren, also rl hab ich noch mehr als genug ^^


----------



## d00mfreak (21. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> öhm
> dann sag mal was mir das bringt wenn ich so was wie Astronomie im Lebenslauf stehen habe und mich für die Stelle als Cutter bewerbe?



Was bringt dir eine Promotion in Physik, wenn du dich als Friseur bewirbst? Ist deshalb eine Physikpromotion nutzlos? Ich hoffe, du merkst was. 



> Außer das man sich im Kalten die Nächte um die Ohren schlägt um einen Blick auf den Orionnebel zu erhaschen oder den Perseiden-Meteroidenschauer hat das eigentlich genau den Nützlichkeitsfaktor von -2



Es steigert zumindest das, was man im Allgemeinen als Bildung betrachtet. Und wenn du im Bereich Astronomie arbeiten willst, ist es sogar richtig nützlich.



> Wobei man bei einem MMORPG immerhin seine Socialskills vorran bringen kann



Betonung auf "kann". Die Realität sieht eher wie folgt aus: ololol, noobs napz, l2p, boon, roxxorkid, Käse zu deinem whine, ect...

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass MMOs (oder zumindest solche, die mit Kinder übersäht sind, so wie WoW) in Wirklichkeit den Social Skills schaden. Der Umgang mit Personen in der realen Welt dürfte dazu deutlich besser geeignet sein, oder zumindest dem in einem MMO in nichts nachstehen. Aber ja, wenn man die Optionen "Kontakte in WoW" und "keine Kontakte" vergleicht, dürfte WoW tatsächlich zu einer Verbesserung der Social Skills führen.

Und um der Kritik zuvor zu kommen: ich habe selbst ~ 2 Jahre lang WoW gespielt.

Edit:



Steppenheld schrieb:


> Leute, ich verstehe gar nicht warum ihr euch hier so streitet, wir sind doch alle gamer  9000 Stunden wow ist nicht unbedingt schlimmer als sich jedes Wochenende ins Krankenhaus zu saufen, ich fände das sogar besser!



Besser? Wenn man jedes Wochenende hackedicht ist, hat man im Nachhinein noch (RL-)Freunde. Nach 9k Stunden WoW wage ich das zu bezweifeln.


----------



## fireblader (21. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie habt Ihr Baldurs Gate 1+2 vergessen. Finde ich zumindest. 
Und noch wieter zurück, Decathlon, und die ganzen Sommer, Winter und California games!


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2012)

Ich merks schon, aber du nicht . . .
was hat ein Uniabschluss denn jetzt mit einem Hobby gemeinsam außer überhaupt rein garnichts?
Und da es ja wie man sieht es ja nicht merkst, wenn man nicht gerade das Hobby zum Beruf macht, bringt ein Hobby im Beruf generell reichlich wenig mit dem Unterschied das bestimmte Hobbys anerkannter sind als andere
Und toll, wenn ich jetzt Spieleredakteur werden will, dann bringt mir auch wieder WoW spielen was womit wir wieder ganz einfach dort sind, das man die Gesamtheit im Blick behalten sollte

Außerdem würde ich das bezweifel das man Saufkumpane als besser einstufen kann als WoW-Bekanntschaften, denn wenn man am WE hauptsächlich dadurch in Erscheinung tritt breit und dicht zu sein, werden sich nämlich eher die Freunde abwenden und es bleiben nur mehr die anderen über, die am WE hauptsächlich dadurch in Erscheinung treten, breit und dicht zu sein


----------



## Beast (21. Januar 2012)

Mein größter Zeitfresser ist im Moment APB Reloaded.
http://www.gamersfirst.com/apb/?fbid=5akg8mCNkIO


----------



## d00mfreak (21. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und da es ja wie man sieht es ja nicht merkst, wenn man nicht gerade das Hobby zum Beruf macht, bringt ein Hobby im Beruf generell reichlich wenig mit dem Unterschied das bestimmte Hobbys anerkannter sind als andere



Du musst deinen Job wirklich unglaublich hassen. Ich war bisher immer der Meinung, dass man zumindest versucht, das zu seiner Arbeit zu machen, was man auch privat gerne macht (Hobby anyone?). Und sry, es gibt verdammt viele Hobbies, die einem in einem Beruf oder auch "nur" im Leben nutzen können.

Aber wie bereits gesagt: ich habe nix gegen "nutzlose" Hobbies, die man schlicht aus Spaß un Zerstreuung betreibt, ich hab' derer selbst genug. Aber wenn man sich versucht, fast 10k Stunden WoW in 5 Jahren als insgesamt vorteilhaft fürs Leben einzureden, dann hat man ein Problem. Was will man denn im mittleren Alter dann seinen Kindern an Anekdoten erzählen? Dass man seine Jugendzeit fast ausschließlich mit einem Computerspiel verbracht hat? 



> Und toll, wenn ich jetzt Spieleredakteur werden will, dann bringt mir auch wieder WoW spielen was womit wir wieder ganz einfach dort sind, das man die Gesamtheit im Blick behalten sollte



Wieviel WoW spielt denn ein PCG-Redakteur von Berufswegen denn so? 5,5h täglich? Der wird seine Zeit wohl eher mit zig Neuerscheinungen jeden Monat verbringen. Denkst du, es wäre vorteilhaft, in einer Bewerbung an PCG seine 9.6k Erfahrung in WoW zu erwähnen? 



> Außerdem würde ich das bezweifel das man Saufkumpane als besser einstufen kann als WoW-Bekanntschaften, denn wenn man am WE hauptsächlich dadurch in Erscheinung tritt breit und dicht zu sein, werden sich nämlich eher die Freunde abwenden und es bleiben nur mehr die anderen über, die am WE hauptsächlich dadurch in Erscheinung treten, breit und dicht zu sein


 
Du verwechselt _Freunde mit denen man sich manchmal (aka "neben anderen gemeinsamen Beschäftigungen, gerne auch ein MMO") betrinkt, weil man zusammen ist_, mit _"Freunden", die zusammen sind weil sie sich besaufen_. Ich habe ausschließlich Personen von erstem Schlage gemeint. Solche lernt man idR *nicht* in einem MMO kennen. Mit MMO-Freunden kann man bestenfalls das MMO gemeinsam spielen, andere Betätigungen sind prinzipbedingt schwierig. Ausnahmen stellen natürlich die, die sich auch im RL kennen. Die zweite Gruppe bezeiche ich nicht als Freunde, bestenfalls als Bekannte.

So, ich klink' mich jetzt aus. Ist meine Meinung zum Thema exzessives Spielen, man kann sie teilen, muss es aber nicht.


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2012)

ich hab so viele Hobbys, den Beruf gibts garnicht, das müsste irgendwas sein wo man Modelle aus alten Elektronikteilen die auf Büchern stehen mit einem Fernrohr fotografieren und die sich dazu noch im Weltraum befinden
Außerdem, steht schon im ersten Kommentar dazu das es nicht um die Spieldauer geht sondern um´s überhaupt


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Januar 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Hm seh nur zwei Zeitfresser und das sind Civ und WoW...
> der Rest ist jetzt nicht so der Uhrkiller... weil du es kurz anmachst und es sich dann schon lohnt...


 
Naja, WoW is jetzt nicht mehr so ein derber Zeitfresser, wie damals noch. So schnell, wie man im Level aufsteigt...man muss quasi nicht mehr viel für tun. Die Erfolgserlebnisse bleiben so etwas auf der Strecke und beschränken sich auf die Erfolgspunkte, die man hin und wieder bekommt. Und dadurch geht in meinen Augen der Suchtfaktor flöten, für den WoW (und wohl bemerkt auch Diablo 2, für das es ja sogar hoch gelobt wurde, anders als WoW) stand. 

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass WoW deshalb Mist ist. Ich habs wieder angefangen und vieles ist durchaus gelungen und ich spiel's gerne. Wobei auch mehr oder weniger nur mit RL-Freunden zusammen, die mich dazu verleitet haben. 
Fakt ist aber: WoW ist kein Zeitfresser mehr. Erfolge und Levelaufstieg kommen von ganz allein. An einem Tag und in ein paar Stunden kann man locker zwei, drei Level schaffen. Wenn man einen Abend lang komplett durchspielt sogar 10 Level und mehr (ja, ich habs getan, auf einer kleinen LAN-Party bei Kumpel  ). Aber so exzessiv spiel ich sonst nicht. Am Tag höchstens ein oder zwei Stunden und das nichtmal jeden Tag.


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und toll, wenn ich jetzt Spieleredakteur werden will, dann bringt mir auch wieder WoW spielen was


Wenn du seit 6 Jahren kein anderes Spiel mehr angefasst hast dann könnte das vielleicht doch eher problematisch werden, es sei denn du willst in die buffed/mmore Redaktion.


----------



## Pommes90 (21. Januar 2012)

Call of Duty: Black Ops (inklusive Vorgänger) - Der Multiplayer-Modus der Activision-Reihe motiviert mit einem Rang- sowie Prestigesystem und garantiert mit diversen Abschussserien für Abwechslung. Mit Modern Warfare 3 kommt im November der nächste Teil. 

leicht veraltet der Artikel


----------



## golani79 (22. Januar 2012)

Pommes90 schrieb:


> leicht veraltet der Artikel


 
Schon mal auf das Startposting geschaut? Da lässt sich auch herauslesen, wann der Artikel ursprünglich geschrieben wurde ...


----------



## Scarface794 (22. Januar 2012)

LSDSteven schrieb:


> Ich glaub Sommer 91 oder 92 als ich Civilization in den Händen hielte. 6 Wochen lang meine Sommerferien täglich ca. 12 Std durchgespielt 6 Wochen * 7 Tage * 10 Std. = 420 Std.  Und ich weiss nicht wie oft ich es dann nocht gespielt hatte.
> 
> Oh ja, Civilization hat einen Wochenlang beschäftigt. Oder Pirates - schlechte Grafik, super Atmosphäre und jede Menge Häfen und feindliche Schiffe. Mein Waterloo war ja damals Zak McKracken. Das wohl längste und schwierigste Adventure aller Zeiten. Wenn man da mal nen wichtigen Gegenstand in Frisco vergessen hatte und erneut zurückflog, reichte einem das Geld nicht mehr und dann saß man da...


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Mai 2013)

Zeitfresser, die mir viele Monate geklaut haben: 
- Medieval 2: Total War
- Rome
- Baldurs Gate 2
- Counter Strike 1.6.
- WarCraft 3
- World of WarCraft (fast 8 Jahre lang gespielt)
- alle The Elder Scrolls-Teile, angefangen von Arena bis hin zu Skyrim
- Final Fantasy 7 bis X-2

Gut, WoW ist heute kein großer Zeitfresser mehr, aber damals habe ich mich noch eeeewig mit irgendwelchen Dingen im Spiel beschäftigt und hab monatelang gefarmt, um mein Teufelsross für den Hexer zu bekommen.


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gut, WoW ist heute kein großer Zeitfresser mehr, aber damals habe ich mich noch eeeewig mit irgendwelchen Dingen im Spiel beschäftigt und hab monatelang gefarmt, um mein Teufelsross für den Hexer zu bekommen.


 
oh ja, das war so eine der besten Questreihen überhaupt, da war ich schon irgendwo ziemlich enttäuscht als man die beschnitten hat: "Mimimi ich muss was tun um das besondere Vieh zu bekommen -.-"


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh ja, das war so eine der besten Questreihen überhaupt, da war ich schon irgendwo ziemlich enttäuscht als man die beschnitten hat: "Mimimi ich muss was tun um das besondere Vieh zu bekommen -.-"


 
Es war anstrengend und hat meine Geduld auf eine harte Probe gestellt. Aber umso größer war die Freude, als ich es endlich hatte.


----------



## muecke19 (31. Mai 2013)

WoW ist also die Mutter aller modernen MMOs? Gut dass es vorher noch nichts in der Richtung gab. *hust* Ultima Online. *hust* Meridian 59. *hust* Everquest 1 & 2. *hust* Dark Age of Camelot. *hust* EVE Online. *hust* Und noch viele andere. 

Blizzard hat letztendlich auch nur alles aus diesen und anderen Spielen zusammengeklaut. Selbst die Warcraftstory erinnert in vielen Dingen schon verdächtig stark an Warhammer. Schade, dass PCGames von all diesen Spielen scheinbar nichts wissen will und immer nur WoW ins Zentrum rückt, so als hätte es nie etwas anderes in dem Genre gegeben.


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2013)

muecke19 schrieb:


> WoW ist also die Mutter aller modernen MMOs? Gut dass es vorher noch nichts in der Richtung gab. *hust* Ultima Online. *hust* Meridian 59. *hust* Everquest 1 & 2. *hust* Dark Age of Camelot. *hust* EVE Online. *hust* Und noch viele andere.
> 
> Blizzard hat letztendlich auch nur alles aus diesen und anderen Spielen zusammengeklaut. Selbst die Warcraftstory erinnert in vielen Dingen schon verdächtig stark an Warhammer. Schade, dass PCGames von all diesen Spielen scheinbar nichts wissen will und immer nur WoW ins Zentrum rückt, so als hätte es nie etwas anderes in dem Genre gegeben.


 
Ja ne, nicht Klugscheißen
denn WoW *ist *die Mutter aller modernen MMORPGs, denn würdest auch mehr _Ahnung _von den Spielen haben und _weniger _nur die Titel so reinwerfen die davor kamen, würdest ja wissen das es MMORPGs vor und nach WoW gab
Außerdem, ganz wichtig, sollte man auch bedenken das die Phrase nicht ausschließt das es vor WoW auch andere MMORPGs gab


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2013)

Was war eigentlich das erste Online-Rollenspiel überhaupt? War das Neverwinter Nights? (also ich meine das Online-Spiel von 1991)


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich das erste Online-Rollenspiel überhaupt? War das Neverwinter Nights? (also ich meine das Online-Spiel von 1991)


 
na, kommt drauf an, im Prinzip waren die ersten halt die frühen MUDs die die Studenten auf den Unixrechnern gespielt haben, die waren auch schon vernetzt und dass müssten dann Colossal Cave Adventure sein
Das erste kommerzielle müsste dann Island of Kesmai sein wobei Neverwinter Nights aber das erste mit Grafik war, buchstäblich *5 Goldmünzen ins Phrasenschwein steck*
Wobei der Begriff MMORPG auf Ultima Online zurück geht

Aber naja, es halt wirklich Gründe warum erst WoW so groß geworden ist und vorallem weil eigentlich die danach kommenden, wertneutral, als WoW-Klone bezeichnet werden können


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2013)

muecke19 schrieb:


> WoW ist also die Mutter aller modernen MMOs? Gut dass es vorher noch nichts in der Richtung gab. *hust* Ultima Online. *hust* Meridian 59. *hust* Everquest 1 & 2. *hust* Dark Age of Camelot. *hust* EVE Online. *hust* Und noch viele andere.
> 
> Blizzard hat letztendlich auch nur alles aus diesen und anderen Spielen zusammengeklaut. Selbst die Warcraftstory erinnert in vielen Dingen schon verdächtig stark an Warhammer. Schade, dass PCGames von all diesen Spielen scheinbar nichts wissen will und immer nur WoW ins Zentrum rückt, so als hätte es nie etwas anderes in dem Genre gegeben.


 
WoW mag das Genre nicht erfunden haben. Aber es hat es erst salonfähig gemacht. Insofern kann man schon sagen, dass WoW die Mutter der modernen MMOs ist. Sprich, alles, was nach WoW kam.


----------



## Sanador (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hab jetzt echt keine Lust alle Kommentare zu durchsuchen, daher die einfache Frage: "Wurde Supreme Commander schon genannt?".


----------



## Bulle1337 (2. Juni 2013)

Ja das sind echt viele Kommis hier und bin gerade bisschen faul mir echt alle durch zulesen, habt erbarmen mit mir. 

Also für mich ist EVE Online defintiv noch ein ganz heißer Kandidat, da man hier theoretisch gesehn ALLES erlernen und machen kann. Hier kommt man locker auf hunderte Spielstunden... ach, noch fix den Asteroid abbauen oder noch fix ne Mission machen oder oder oder und dann ist es schon wieder morgens 0400 Uhr. 

Btw ein wirklich grandioses Spiel - Hat einen 1A funktionierenden "Noob-Schutz". 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Lunica (2. Juni 2013)

Bei mir war es auf jeden Fall Unreal Tournament 99.
Zur damaligen Zeit ein Quantensprung im Spiele-Genre.


----------



## SKJmin (3. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Bei mir war es auf jeden Fall Unreal Tournament 99.
> Zur damaligen Zeit ein Quantensprung im Spiele-Genre.


 Endlich mal jemand mit Geschmack


----------

